# Your voted counted!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, so the winning stick was the Tat west coast and the winning drink was Sam Adams Octoberfest (2 down, 4 to go).

The other pics are of dinner, Pork Tenderloin marinated in Garlic, thyme, salt, pepper, soy, teriyaki, and Worcestershire sauce. Corn on the cob and (in the foil) New potato's sliced and covered in butter, olive oil, purple onions, thyme, salt, and pepper. Needless to say, I'm stuffed!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

sounds like a great evening!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't eaten in 12 hrs. That tenderloin looks awesome. Great spread and cool smoke.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

it has been a long time since I have seen a post like this


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> it has been a long time since I have seen a post like this


Too Long!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay! Both my votes!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Delicious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

DOZER said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


DITTO!!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I know what I'm making this weekend.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Good looking grub/smoke/drink Brian!!:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks great Brian, next time I'm in town I'm coming over


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Delicious . . .


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks great Brian, next time I'm in town I'm coming over


come on Brutha, you know I have a spot for ya!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope to get back up there one day!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

now that is some good stuff right there, the octoberfest is some good stuff


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow - I love that cigar and the food looks great.

nice spread bigfoot


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm quiet jealous that looks delicious.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks great brother!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now thats a sweet combination Brian--A deceased friend of mine use to marinate using the same ingredients. He was a Good Ole Boy from West Va. that worked with me on th Rail Road years back--Bless his soul. 

Got to bring back some memories and get this together for the weekend--Thanks for the post and the pic's bud!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great looking meal, and dessert looks awesome


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

what where your thoughts on that tatuaje ? i have one i need to smoke it soon!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very Nice!! I love the Sam Adams OctoberFest.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking set up!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's been a while but I could tell who posted this before I opened the thread. Nice goin Brian!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Some tasty pics there!! :biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Excellent pics, food, beer, and smoke. Thanks for that post. Awesome!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice. Great meal, great smoke and drink. It all looks great.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Combo Brian!!! Its nice to see that my vote counted for once:roflmao:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks great - I am ready to go home and start grilling right now (9:30am)!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's what I am talkin' about! VERY NICE!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

What a great series of pics. Now that's doin' it right!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome combo looks sweet!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

That looks delicious. And now I'm hungry!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks like a great meal all around - as we have come to expect from Bigfoot!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Living large there Bigfoot!!That looks so good thanks for sharing...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice evening


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dinner for one? That made my mouth water, now I hungry. I guess I'll go make those peanut butter and jelly sandwiches I've been saving.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I Dont Eat The Pork But Everything Else Looks Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Too Long!!


great pics. i loved these posts.


----------

